# [Adobe Audition 3] Probleme mit Aufnahme



## mzi92gro (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein kleines Problem bei Aufnahme mit Adobe Audition 3 weiss aber eig. nicht so genau ob es an der Software liegt und zwar das Problem ist wenn ich aufnehmen will muss ich ja einen Eingang aussuchen(siehe Bild1) und wenns auf Stereo steht und ich aufnehme dann wird nur eine seite aufgenommen (Weisser kreis 2) aber normaler Weise muss das ja wie das untere sein ( kreis 3) aber is es nich naja zurzeit nehm ich einfach mono auf un exportiere am ende alles auf stereo aber iwie find ich das haut bisschen auf die Quali also leute bitte helfen!!Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## bokay (30. Juni 2009)

Liegt am physikalischen Eingang denn ein Stereosignal an?

Was meinst du mit "haut auf die Quali"?

Welche Hardware verwendest du?


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Ist bei mir auch so. Liegt aber nicht an der Software sondern einfach daran, dass nur ein Mono-Signal am Lin-In Eingang anliegt.
An der Qualität ändert das aber nix wie ich finde. Kopier doch einfach die aufgenommene Seiter der Spur auf die Andere


----------



## mzi92gro (30. Juni 2009)

@bokay was meinst du mit dem phsykalischen eingang?und ja kp ich finde wenn alles von anfang an auf stereo ist ist es besser.und ich will halt einfach wissen warum früher es ging u jez nicht mehr


@ matze ja welche lin in eingängeUnd ja sowas mach ich ja auch ich berechne es halt neu auf Stereo.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

Na den Line-In Eingang halt, der hellblaube (siehe Bild )
Ich geh immer in die Bearbeiten Ansicht, kopiere die Seite mit der Aufnahme und füge diese einfach in die andere ein. Höre da keinen Unterschied.
Weil du meinst, es ging vorher, hast du da eventuell den Mic Eingang benutzt?


----------



## mzi92gro (1. Juli 2009)

aso Ne mein mic schliess ich übern Mobilepre usb an von m-audio XLR anschluss


----------



## bokay (1. Juli 2009)

An deinem physikalischen Eingang liegt also ein Mono-Signal an. (Mikrofon). Du solltest in deiner DAW also einen Mono-Eingangsbus definieren. Warum dir das Stereo-Signal besser vorkommt liegt wahrscheinlich nur daran das es (im Vergleich zum Mono-Signal von einer Stereo-Spur abgespielt) lauter ist.


----------



## mzi92gro (2. Juli 2009)

also wie kann ich das jez ändern was muss ich da machen bitte etwas Ausführlicher erklären da ich mich nicht so gut da auskenne


----------



## bokay (2. Juli 2009)

Ein Blick ins Handbuch bringt dich hier sicher am schnellsten zum Ziel. Habe das Programm leider nicht sonst hätte ich es dir hiermit gesagt.


----------



## mzi92gro (2. Juli 2009)

handbuch vom programm oder von meinen geräten und noch ne frage sicher das es am programm liegt oder kanns auch am Mobilepre liegen oder iwas anderes?


----------



## bokay (2. Juli 2009)

Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette.


----------



## mzi92gro (2. Juli 2009)

Ja tut mir leid hatte es grade eilig.Also nochmal soll ich das Handbuch vom Programm oder von der Hardware also meine Mobilepre oder mein mic. lesen?Und kann der Fehler auch von der Hardware kommen?


----------



## bokay (2. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das "Problem" ist dass du ein Mono-Signal (dein Mikrofon) auf eine Stereospur in deiner Software "leitest".

Ist dein Preamp Ausgang mit einem Mono Eingang verbunden? Soferrn nicht dann kommt das Signal an einem Stereo Eingang nur Links an.
Die Lösung wäre in jedem Fall deiner Software zu "sagen" (Wie, steht im Handbuch): "Hier kommt ein Mono-Signal, bitte nimm es doch in einer Mono-Spur auf." Ob du den Input nun aus "Mono In 1" oder "Stereo In 1 Links" definierst is egal...


----------



## mzi92gro (3. Juli 2009)

Ok vielen Dank dann werd ich mir mal das Handbuch durchlesen.Vielen Dank für die antworten


----------



## Rückratlos (3. April 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe ebenfalls ein Prob mit aa3 und zwar wenn ich recorden will wird mir angezeigt das
die Aufnahme nicht unterstützt wird, wenn die session-Abtastrate nicht ihrer Hardware-Abtastrate
entspricht.Ihre Aktuelle Hardware-Abtastrate ist:44100.
Was soll ich machen Ich hab alle treiben die ich brauch.


----------



## Rückratlos (3. April 2010)

Aso ich benutze das BCA2000 von Behringer


----------

